# Signal Problem



## asherman (Aug 18, 2007)

I am having signal problems with one of my local channels. My local PBS channel has 
a signal of 61- 67 but keeps dropping to 0 , and then comes back up to the 60s signal. This is the only local channel doing this, anybody have any advice. 

Bob


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like multi-path problem to me.

Try slightly re-orienting your antenna left or right. Maybe a more directional antenna might help.


----------



## asherman (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Jim, I might have to check into a better antenna. The antenna I have was here when we bought the house, its a big uhf-vhv antenna on a 25 ft. mast.

Bob


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

asherman said:


> I am having signal problems with one of my local channels. My local PBS channel has
> a signal of 61- 67 but keeps dropping to 0 , and then comes back up to the 60s signal. This is the only local channel doing this, anybody have any advice.
> 
> Bob


Can you time the period between the dropouts? If it is 31 seconds or a multiple of 31 seconds, it's an odd Harris transmitter problem that occurs with a few brands of HDTVs.


----------



## asherman (Aug 18, 2007)

Tower Guy said:


> Can you time the period between the dropouts? If it is 31 seconds or a multiple of 31 seconds, it's an odd Harris transmitter problem that occurs with a few brands of HDTVs.


Tower Guy , I will check into timing of the dropouts,also don't know if it makes any difference but I am using a Directv H20 reciever as the OTA tuner.


----------

